# Here goes nothing...



## scubohuntr (Dec 17, 2016)

Okay, I picked up a 9 pound belly at Costco today. Applied a dead-basic dry cure right off the Digging Dog calculator. I'll be putting it in the grill with the AMNPS on New Years Day, or thereabouts. I might put together some summer sausage next weekend to keep it company in the smoker. Hopefully I'll have pics to post in a few weeks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2016)

Sounds like a plan!

I'll be watching!

Al


----------



## wurkenman (Dec 18, 2016)

Good luck. Mine went in the smoker this am.


----------



## scubohuntr (Jan 3, 2017)

12 days in the cure, flipping daily.













IMG_0103[1].JPG



__ scubohuntr
__ Jan 3, 2017






A day and a half uncovered in the fridge to form a pellicle, then into the grill with the AMNPS













IMG_0105[1].JPG



__ scubohuntr
__ Jan 3, 2017






The AMNPS worked flawlessly, once I broke down and used a propane torch to light it as the instructions said. It burned for about 9 hours. Temperatures in the mid to upper 20's. I was hoping for a bit more color than I got.













IMG_0107[1].JPG



__ scubohuntr
__ Jan 3, 2017






I was worried that I didn't get any smoke on it, until I left it in the refrigerator uncovered for an hour or so before I wrapped it up.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Yup, it's smoky.













IMG_0106[1].JPG



__ scubohuntr
__ Jan 3, 2017






Probably should have waited a couple more days to try it; needs a bit more mellowing.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 3, 2017)

Looks like your first belly was a success!

The longer it sits the more mellow it'll get.  If you want more color, you can cold smoke it longer.


----------



## wurkenman (Jan 3, 2017)

Awesome. I am hooked on homemade bacon now. My family wants more Jalepeno flavored. I will be building a smokehouse in the back yard this summer.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 3, 2017)

Don't fret about "color". Taste is the test. I've had the same "The refrigerator smells like smoke!!" comment. They get over it :biggrin:

Welcome to homemade bacon!


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 3, 2017)

I forgot to say :points: for your first!


----------



## rca dog (Jan 3, 2017)

LOL I get that "the refrigerator smells like 'insert smoked\fresh meat here' all the time.  I thinks it's getting to the point that when I don't have something in the fridge, she thinks something is wrong, cause it doesn't 'smell right'  Point from me for your first bacon !


----------



## bena (Jan 5, 2017)

HA! It's a good thing the smoke smell doesn't get into the beer on the top shelf--not that a good Rauchbier isn't good but smoke is not good with all styles.  Welcome to the bacon crazies group!


----------

